# Baby back ribs



## Radmcg (Jul 13, 2012)

I wish I could say this was mine but it's my nephews. I have a big green egg but you can do it on any grill you can control the temp on. Remove silver skin let sit out to room temp. Rub with what ever you like then coat with olive oil. Place on grill at 300 to 325. Leave on meat side up or vertical rack. Cook 1 1/2 hours. Remove coat meat side with honey put in aluminum tray or wrap with foil so it is kind of airtight. Add 1/2 to 3/4 cup of apple juice or 50/50 apple juice and apple cider vinegar. Cook another 1hour to 1 1/2 hours depending on how done u like. If you like sauce take out of the foil for last 15 minutes and apply sauce. I was always told by "real" rib people don't grill baby backs and you have to cook spare ribs "low and slow". this recipe goes against both of these but is the best I have found in 20 years of cooking ribs.
HTH
Rad


----------

